# Bathroom Paint - Crying Sap?



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

The yellow stuff running down the paint are the surfactants in the paint leaching out because the humidity of the bathroom slowed the cure time. Surfactants are similar to soap and gives paint it's flowability / helps it spread evenly. With multiple coats in a high humidity environment these surfactants will leach out of the paint if it wasn't given adequate time to cure. this can even happen when you paint an exterior; when it gets cooler at night and you get due or condensation on the outside of a house, you will see the leaching, especially in darker colors.

if it has been a couple weeks or even months and you are still having the problem then the material did not cure properly due to the use of the shower raising the humidity level in the room. As far as a fix......I'm not too sure. I would recommend letting the paint cure for a month or two. Prime with BIN or similar product and finish coat with a high quality interior egg-shell or satin sheen. Make sure you give each coat time to dry before applying the next. 

If that doesn't work hang wallpaper :thumbup:


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

Just reading through your post quickly it sounds like you MIGHT be experiencing surfactant leaching. Google it and see if the pics match what you are experiencing. In my experience I typically have seen this when using cetain paints that really weren't designed to be used in bathrooms. Stick with kitchen and bath enamels, most Satin or Semi-gloss paints, or you could look at the Aura Bath and Spa from BM. 

Good luck!


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Reds, deep reds of any brand will not cover over red tinted primer, even if its tinted 100%. If he did it in 4 coats, he's lucky. Same thing with Yellows. 
A grey tinted primer is required. The lighter the colour - the lighter the primer and vice-versa. Two coats will do the trick and bring out the true colour.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sherwin Williams has a few lines with true red bases. We used a deep red in ColorAccents over a light cream and it damn near covered in one coat.


----------

